# Wear your sunscreen....



## Trtd61 (Jul 27, 2004)

Not really an arbo injury, but maybe sunscreen should be part of our PPE ? I Had to have a spot of skin cancer removed a couple weeks ago. Not a very enjoyable experience to have to go thru.


----------



## Trtd61 (Jul 27, 2004)

10 days later, is healing nicely....


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 27, 2004)

Man, I worry about that too. I've had a couple things burned off my ears already. I'm wearing a full-brim hardhat lately, and I need to start using sunscreen.

You make a good point!


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Aug 10, 2004)

skin cancers a big thing downunder, due to the big ozone layer hole over the antarctic Aus and NZ have the highest rates of skin cancer just about anywhere. Our weather forecasts in summer give us temperature and burn time (normally 9 to 15 minutes).
Lost my mates dad to melanoma, not a nice way to go.


----------



## lostone (Aug 10, 2004)

Just went in today and had some spots checked on my ears, turns out I'm ok there nothing to worry about. But I will tell you I was one scared sucker worrying about if it was gonna be bad news or not. I used to work general sheet metal (putting metal roofs on buildings) and I know its no fun being in the sun all day. It was not uncommon in the summers to have the roof temps hit over 140, we would take a 5 gallon bucket up there half full of water and put are tools in it when not in use, if you made the mistake of putting them on the roof and then grabbing the metal handles without gloves on, you would only make that mistake once. I mainly weld now so its not so much out in the sun but still a bright light and alot of heat.


----------

